# Danny Elfman Digital Performer MOTU Webinar



## JonS (Nov 22, 2020)

*MOTU Webinar Series:
Special Guest Danny Elfman*

Four-time Oscar nominee Danny Elfman has established himself as one of the most prolific and accomplished film composers of our time. He has collaborated with directors such as Tim Burton, Gus Van Sant, Sam Raimi, Peter Jackson and Ang Lee. Beginning with his first score on Tim Burton’s Pee-wee’s Big Adventure, Elfman has scored over 100 films, including: Milk (Oscar nominated), Good Will Hunting (Oscar nominated), Big Fish (Oscar nominated), Men in Black (Oscar nominated), Edward Scissorhands, Batman, To Die For, The Nightmare Before Christmas, Alice in Wonderland, Silver Linings Playbook, American Hustle, Justice League and Spiderman. Most recently he has provided the music for Doctor Doolittle (2020) starring Robert Downey Jr. and The Woman in the Window starring Amy Adams (2020).LEARN MORE​*Danny Elfman Webinar Date and Time*
Tuesday, November 24, 2020
1:00 PM EDT / 10:00 AM PDT






Webinars | MOTU.com







motu.com


----------

